
The Other as Noise - anotherevan
https://reallifemag.com/the-other-as-noise/
======
anotherevan
Also, close cousin of misophonia is hyperacusis, an "abnormal intolerance, a
heightened sense of volume and physical discomfort from ordinary, everyday
sounds, which other people can tolerate well."

[https://www.dineenwestcottmoore.com.au/services/hyperacusis-...](https://www.dineenwestcottmoore.com.au/services/hyperacusis-
and-misophonia/)

